# اتعلم معنا اللغه القبطيه انها لغة التسبيح. متجدد



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الدرس الاول


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الدرس الثانى ​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا" اخت كوكى 
عاى الموضوع
موضوع جامد اوى للذي يرغب
شخصيا" نسخته
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## وليم تل (25 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة سويتلى كوكى
وشكرا على تعب محبتك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## mero_engel (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا عن نفسي بحب اللقبطي جدا *
*ونفسي اتعلمه *
*وكل مره بنسي الحروف *
*ميرررسي قووي يا كوكي علي الدروس الجميله*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

فكره جميله 
انا من زمان ونفسى اتعلم القبطى 
مرسىىىىى يا سويتى 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرا" اخت كوكى
> عاى الموضوع
> موضوع جامد اوى للذي يرغب
> شخصيا" نسخته
> ...



ميرسى كليمو لتشجيعك الجميل
اصل انا دراستى فيها يونانى ولاتينى  فقريب كتير للقبطى
كويس انى افادتك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> فكرة رائعة سويتلى كوكى
> وشكرا على تعب محبتك
> ودمتى بود​



ميرسى يا وليم نورت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *انا عن نفسي بحب اللقبطي جدا *
> *ونفسي اتعلمه *
> *وكل مره بنسي الحروف *
> *ميرررسي قووي يا كوكي علي الدروس الجميله*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​



اتعلميه معانا يا ميرو يا حبيبتى
لا احفظى الحروف كويس ومتنسهاش​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فكره جميله
> انا من زمان ونفسى اتعلم القبطى
> مرسىىىىى يا سويتى
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



كويس ان الموضوع عجبكم وانشاء الله هنزل بقيت الدروس 
عشان يبقا عندكم مرجع كامل للقبطى
ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكو​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الدرس التالت​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الدرس الرابع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الدرس الخامس​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الدرس السادس​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الدرس السابع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الدرس الثامن​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الدرس التاسع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الدرس العاشر​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا" لك اخت كوكى
ربنا يباركك انت تثقفيننا 
دروس جميلة ومفيدة جدا"
سلام الرب يسوع ​


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*راااائع يا كوكي مجهود جميل *
*



*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى كليمو وميرو لمروركم الجميل نورتوا الموضوع*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الدرس الحادى عشر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الدرس الثانى عشر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الدرس الثالث عشر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الدرس الرابع عشر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الدرس الخامس عشر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الدرس السادس عشر​

خلاص كده الدروس انتهت يارب اكون عرفت افيدكم بمعلومات كويسه​


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا" جزيلا" اختي كوكى على تعبك
موضوع تثقيفي درجة اولى
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااا" جزيلا" اختي كوكى على تعبك
> موضوع تثقيفي درجة اولى
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح
> ​



ميرسى كليمو لردك الجميل ربنا يباركك​


----------



## danydon (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يعوضكم


----------



## danydon (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يعوض تعبكم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

danydon قال:


> الرب يعوض تعبكم



ميرسى لمرورك


----------

